# Cameron Alan is finally here!!



## seattlemama

I couldnt wait to finally be in here writing my own birth story, and here I am! 

I started feeling kinda crampy around 4:30pm but no contractions so I took a bath and relaxed a bit. At about 5:30pm I had my first contraction and they were coming 2 min apart, ah! It was crazy! Then they were anywhere between 2-5 min apart and getting a lot more painful so we decided to head to the hospital at 6:30pm. We got there at about 7pm and they monitored me and I was having regular contractions and so they checked me at about 7:30pm and I was 4cm and fully effaced and his head was at 0 station. I was taken to my LDRP room and at this point I was begging for the epidural! I was having a lot of back labor because he was posterior and also because of that my contractions were coming one after another so it felt like one never ending contraction. I couldnt even talk to anyone all I could do was close my eyes and try to breath and not cry lol. So I finally got my epidural at about 8:30pm and let me just tell you, AMAZING stuff! I highly recommend it to everyone! I couldnt feel a single contraction or pain after that. They checked me at 9pm and I was 6cm and his head was +2 station. They told me to let them know when I was feeling pressure. Because he was posterior I had to lay on my side almost halfway on my belly to try to get him to turn so my neck was killing me, but I tried to sleep and relax as best I could. I figured we would be there at least til morning waiting for me to dilate. At just past 11pm my water broke on its own. At 12pm I started feeling a little pressure so they checked and I was fully dilated and his head was +3 station. They had to get a little more of my antibiotics into me before he could be born so I had to wait to start pushing until 2am. I started pushing just after 2am and he was born at 2:59am weighing 7lb 2oz and 19.5in long. His cord was around his neck one time so they had to work a bit to get it off but he was fine. I was surprised at how quick it all went! I did tear a little bit so I have some stitches and unfortunately hemorrhoids yuck... But overall it was an amazing experience.

Labor was absolutly nothing like I had pictured or imagined. The pain was so different from anything else you could describe and now I understand why no one can ever explain it. 

I am soooo in love with my little Cameron, he is amazing! He is a great sleeper and is so sweet:)
 



Attached Files:







P9060915.JPG
File size: 97.1 KB
Views: 139









P9090955.JPG
File size: 84.1 KB
Views: 115









P9090942.JPG
File size: 97.2 KB
Views: 103









P9090940.JPG
File size: 89.4 KB
Views: 109









P9070932.JPG
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 135


----------



## AquaDementia

amazing! he is gorgeous and you look fantastic!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's a beautiful baby!!


----------



## missjess

Nice story! He is so gorgeous!!! Congrats mom!


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!! He is so beautiful, and I am sure well worth the wait.


----------



## ColtonsMom

congrats! he is a stunner!


----------



## luckyme225

Congratulations hun! I'm so happy for you ~ welcome to the world little Cameron!!


----------



## Deise

Seattle, hes yummy!!! Im glad everything went well!!


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations! Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Margerle

Well done MAMA! I've been waiting to hear how it went for you :)

:hug:


----------



## welshcakes79

soooo cute!! congrats on a healthy little boy, who looks just like his mom ;) :) XXX


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!!!!! He is a handsome little man!! Well done on your labor, and enjoy these early days!! :hug:


----------



## Linzi

Hes so sweet! Congrats!

xxx


----------



## Louisa K

Aww congrats Seattlemama, he's lovely, so so sweet!!

:hugs:


----------



## Blob

Congrats he's beautiful


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations!! Isnt he gorgeous!!


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations ! He is absolutly beautiful :crib:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats Mama. He's gorgeous xXx


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations, he is beautiful!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations he is gorgeous


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations - he is so cute!!

xx


----------



## supernurse

How gorgeous is Cameron. So glad your labour went well and he's finally here. Congratulations hun. xx


----------



## babyblessed

Well done pet...he is indeed gorgeous...love the pants in the last pic :)


----------



## nikky0907

He's gorgeous! Congrats to the new parents...


----------



## smartie

Congratulations, he's lovely!


----------



## Emmea12uk

well done and congratulations! He is adorable and so like his dad!!!


----------



## elles28

Congrats on your beautiful baby son he is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Sparky0207

He is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!xx


----------



## Ann-Marie

COngrats... you must both be so proud, he's gorgeous :hug:


----------



## Jem

Congratulations he is gorgeous!!!! x


----------



## x-amy-x

he is absolutely gorgeous.. congrats hun!

xx


----------



## sonny

YAY! You had us all waiting for the update :happydance:
Congratulations, he is so so so gorgeous! 
He definately looks a lot like his daddy at the moment with the colouring and his eyes.
Rest up and enjoy the early days xxx
:hugs:


----------



## lynz

congrats he is gorgeous :hug:


----------



## CamoQueen

Aww, beautiful baby! Congratulations!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## Gemz

Oh he's so gorgeous - CONGRATULATIONS :hug:


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Congrats!
He is absolutley lushh :)
x


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats!!! Cameron is so cute :)


----------



## cheeky_carrie

:cloud9: congrats hes so cute enjoy every minute :cloud9:


----------



## debralouise

Congrats on your gorgeous little boy!

Good luck with the early days and hope you're not feeling too sleepy xx xx


----------



## bigbelly2

fabulous story and pictures!!

well done to you and all your family

h x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

what a beauty hunni xx


----------



## Moonpieash

He is so cute! Congrats! Mine will be here soon! Happy Mother's Day by the way!


----------



## JennyLynn512

Congratulations!! I've been waiting to come on here and read your birth story! He looks adorable and I bet you are overjoyed that he is finally out! :)


----------



## kelly86

hi there hes loverly glad your birth went great :)


----------

